# Cheap VR6 turbo on ebay..what u thnk



## ake11 (Feb 6, 2003)

what u guys think of those turbo kits on ebay selling for likw$1500-and $2000 for a a full turbo kit, except ecu, i think they are proabably a piece of junk..


----------



## GTi Punk (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Cheap VR6 turbo on ebay..what u thnk (ake11)*

most likely


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Cheap VR6 turbo on ebay..what u thnk (GTi Punk)*

I think by the time you got it on the car and running right,it would cost as much or more than a kit from EIP or ATP.


----------



## Benbuilt4u (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Cheap VR6 turbo on ebay..what u thnk (ake11)*

my freind bought one and its really nice for the money. hes on here somewhere i think his username is MK2 GTI. but its been awhile http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BahnStormer202 (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: Cheap VR6 turbo on ebay..what u thnk (Benbuilt4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Benbuilt4u* »_my freind bought one and its really nice for the money. hes on here somewhere i think his username is MK2 GTI. but its been awhile http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yup... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PineappleMonkey (Mar 2, 2000)

*Re: Cheap VR6 turbo on ebay..what u thnk (BahnStormer202)*

Get what you pay for. Unless you found that needle in the haystack.


----------



## I am Jack's VR6 (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: Cheap VR6 turbo on ebay..what u thnk (PineappleMonkey)*

cheap and turbo should never be in the same sentance.


----------



## collier (Aug 6, 1999)

*Re: Cheap VR6 turbo on ebay..what u thnk (ake11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ake11* »_what u guys think of those turbo kits on ebay selling for like $1500-and $2000 for a a full turbo kit, except ecu, i think they are proabably a piece of junk..

I think you are right, they are not only inexpensive, but in fact *cheap*


----------



## WOB VR6 T (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: Cheap VR6 turbo on ebay..what u thnk (collier)*

Its me








the car is done and running after blowing the headgasket the same night tring to run 20psi on a stock headgasket. I ended up doing a rebuild. O ringed head and copper head gasket w/headstuds, new chains and guides.
Well heres the out come......
the kit FITS with only one modification. i had to re due the downpipe and add flex to it. came with everything stated on ebay so you can drive home with out haveing to scavage for parts.
heres the post i did be4 H20 when i installed it http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1032319 
post has a few pics on there.....


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: Cheap VR6 turbo on ebay..what u thnk (I am Jack's VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I am Jack's VR6* »_cheap and turbo should never be in the same sentance.

I'll second that


----------



## WOB VR6 T (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: Cheap VR6 turbo on ebay..what u thnk (veedub11)*

few pics from this weekend posted on speedoptions.com


----------



## corradokyd (Jun 4, 1999)

*Re: Cheap VR6 turbo on ebay..what u thnk (MK2 GTi)*

turbo kits for vr6s are over priced anyway. there isnt much to judge whether its a good kit or not.


----------



## audspeed (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re: Cheap VR6 turbo on ebay..what u thnk (ake11)*

Hi guys I am the guy who sells VR6 kit on Ebay. I sold for MKII VR6 that one with pictures posted. I just let you guys know, Does not take much $$$ to build a kit. All my kits has warranty and I garantee is PRIME stuff. But those kits are overpriced for some companies where you buy the name and not the kit itself...Think about it. Thanks audspeed.com


----------



## phil9922 (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: Cheap VR6 turbo on ebay..what u thnk (audspeed)*

those ebay kits say 130hp at 1 bar, which i believe is 14psi. how many psi can be run on a 12v vr6 with stock internals? what about with lowered compression
....and im talking what it can run at for a few minutes at the track, not what you can safely drive around town on.


_Modified by phil9922 at 5:06 PM 11-20-2003_


----------



## DSSA (Nov 20, 2003)

Is there a link to a list/picture of this complete kit?
I don't know about these days, but back when EIP first started making turbo kits, they were $6800 for their "Stage I" kit, and other than the manifold and turbo, a complete POS.
Nothing like $6800 for $2500 worth of part--that chip must be made of platinum, and have had NASA engineers working on it.
Any kit that uses a standard Deltagate is a hack-job IMHO.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: (DSSA)*

7-8 psi should last a while with correct tuning. That manifold is better than a log style, and looks pretty cool as well. As long as those welds are full penetration, and its sched 40 pipe mild steel pipe, it should be alright.So what all comes with the kit?


----------



## audspeed (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re: (Power5)*

Hi,
So, the kit inclued: Custom Stainless Carbon Exhaust manifold, External wastegate, Adjustable Blow off valve, full adjustable Fuel Pressure Regulator, Garrett or Master Power T3/T4 stage 3 turbo (good for 400hp), huge front mount intercooler, all the piping (intercooler, air intake, etc..) oil lines, return oil lines, boost gauge, boost gauge mount, high flow air filter, all the conectors, clamps, bolts, nuts are included. This is full kit ready to run low boost. If you want more 9PSI just get ECU chip from EIP or ATP. The price is unbelievable US$2,250.00 for all that!!!!!. Ask me any questions at audspeed.com or call me at 954-260-3362. Thanks.


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: (audspeed)*

I do not see a intercooler on that car,that looks like it goes from turbo straight to TB..........


----------



## WOB VR6 T (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: (Holy Piston)*

Right now im running the non-ic kit, over the winter the front mont going on. i talked to reubens already about the kit.(EBAY kit seller)
Yesterday on the rainy day i went to EIP and got hte chip installed








all i can say is the drivability is great. in running 15psi with lowered compression, stock internals and a o-ringed head from EASTSIDE.(great to have tunners in the area to just go and pick up what i need http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
For the price you pay for the kit you cant beat it. the chip was 260 and and some change(dont have the receiptin front me) but is well worth it. the word LEAN doest not work with the vocabulary with that chip!!! which is great.
for a car i drive everyday the power is there. between 3-4000 rpm boost is at 7-10psi after that you see it climb to 15 psi no problem. no hesitation or leaning out the thing just pulls and rolls out. its nice to beable to drive the thing and not worrie about it being CRAZY and all over the road with to much boost. you can feel the power difference.
I wanted to get a few dyno pulls in while i was at eip but they was busy tunning 2 other cars that they sponcer so i couldnt.
thumbs up to eip adn AUDSPEED for there help


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: Cheap VR6 turbo on ebay..what u thnk (audspeed)*

audspeed-
is the intercooler in this pic the same one u use for the vw`s?








i also wanted to add that that is the best wastegate placement ive seen on a cast manifold.....including HPA-motorsports 


_Modified by joeZX6 at 10:36 AM 11-29-2003_


----------



## AlwaysInBoost (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: Cheap VR6 turbo on ebay..what u thnk (joeZX6)*

I don't think that is our manifold it looks to wide but I agree it is a good placement. 
Audspeed would you be able to provide some pics either on this thread or threw IM of the components you sell in your kit? I am interested...


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: Cheap VR6 turbo on ebay..what u thnk (schrickedVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *schrickedVR6* »_I don't think that is our manifold it looks to wide but I agree it is a good placement. 
Audspeed would you be able to provide some pics either on this thread or threw IM of the components you sell in your kit? I am interested...

that manifold is for a bmw kit.....i posted the picture because that is the only picture on the website that has a intercooler in it

here is a pic of the vr6 turbo manifold that he uses


----------



## audspeed (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re: Cheap VR6 turbo on ebay..what u thnk (joeZX6)*

Hi Guys,
That kit picture posted is for 95 M3 turbo kit. The parts are all the same I just change the manifold and piping. The Manifold is the same as Kevin got on his jetta (posted). The intercooler is similar as BMW's kit. BUT.... The front bumper needs to do some mods to fit right, you know on stock bumper no much space to fit front mount intercooler, but can be done very easy. I recomend use sport bumper to best fit. Also I have option to Side mount intercooler like Audi's and VW's 1.8T. Of course the intercooler is much bigger but can be fitted inside of stock bumper. Thanks. Anymore questions please go to audspeed.com or call me at 954-260-3362. I will be more than happy to fix you up.


----------



## GKONYA (Jan 31, 2001)

*Re: Cheap VR6 turbo on ebay..what u thnk (audspeed)*

Anyone know if this would clear the firewall on a corrado? Looks a little too tight...


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Cheap VR6 turbo on ebay..what u thnk (GKONYA)*

since when are vortech fmu;s fully adjustable?


----------



## GKONYA (Jan 31, 2001)

*Re: Cheap VR6 turbo on ebay..what u thnk (D Wiz)*

Audspeed got back to me and informed me that the only problem fitting their kit to a Corrado is that the a/c lines are in the way and that the piping is not designed for a Corrado, just Mk3s. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hmm...


----------



## Benbuilt4u (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Cheap VR6 turbo on ebay..what u thnk (GKONYA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GKONYA* »_Audspeed got back to me and informed me that the only problem fitting their kit to a Corrado is that the a/c lines are in the way and that the piping is not designed for a Corrado, just Mk3s. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hmm...

thants an easy fix i ve seen the kit on kevins car and you could fab up a pipe to fit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: Cheap VR6 turbo on ebay..what u thnk (GKONYA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GKONYA* »_Audspeed got back to me and informed me that the only problem fitting their kit to a Corrado is that the a/c lines are in the way and that the piping is not designed for a Corrado, just Mk3s. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hmm...

Thats pretty much the story for all "kits" for the Corrado.


----------



## ChristoffRudolff (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (audspeed)*

audspeed- 
emailed you with some questions. could be very interested, especially for that price! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WOB VR6 T (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: (ChristoffRudolff)*

I got a extra EIP chip for obd1 VR6T stage 2 if anyone wants to buy it


----------



## JettaGLXdriver (Oct 3, 2002)

I might be interested in that chip.


----------



## audspeed (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re: Cheap VR6 turbo on ebay..what u thnk (schrickedVR6)*

Hi Guys.
This is the new VR6 turbo kit. Enjoy it!!! http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...&rd=1


----------



## JettaGLXdriver (Oct 3, 2002)

Some of my same questions still exist here.. What is a "racing" whatever.. That leaves soo much for variables.. I mean what are name brands.. These vague answers are what has just made me spend twice as much buying my ATP stage II so I have piece of mind in knowing what I am getting. I tried to tell you that in my emails audspeed (my ebay accound is syndromecreator).. But thanks for info. Just might want to give people more details on exactly what they are getting.


----------



## SleepyTT (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (JettaGLXdriver)*

yea, i was notice that also on there site.


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: (Sleepy007)*

are u making a kit for the 24v VR6 ?


----------



## WOB VR6 T (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: (darrenewest)*

The wasgate, blowoff valve and fmu are SPA RACING(name printed on the parts and package).....
Hey thats my car with the stage 1 kit installed on his pics on ebay








Yes im very pleased with the kit. i had one problem with a part inwhich he replaced and wasnt pissed about the month it took me to send him back the other part http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif great guy to deal with and very friendly on the phone.... i talk to him everyso ofen( when i do somthing to the car ) like when i finished it and when i had it chiped. looking at doing the Front mount after xmas, have to see how the money doing after buying gifts and paying bills. is goona do me a nice price for the add on since i have half the kit already, just need the IC and piping.










_Modified by MK2 GTi at 12:22 PM 12-8-2003_


----------



## J Dubya (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: (MK2 GTi)*

I would like to see this kit on a few cars and see some dyno sheets before I make a decision. The one down side I see but it's not a huge deal is the DP needs to be welded to the cat.
I would say take out the FMU, put in a C2 chip/maf and 30# injectors and you have a $2700 kit that you would normally have spend $4K to get.


----------



## JettaGLXdriver (Oct 3, 2002)

Yeah just as I said if I had all the details that seemed so hard to get (including doing searches in past her on tex) I might have went this route.


----------



## WOB VR6 T (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: (JettaGLXdriver)*

well for the stuff included in the kit your on the road. i used everything in the kit and just got mine chiped from eip the other day adn i dont need injectors. the car runs fine and dosent lean out with 12 psi.(spikes high cuz its so cold out here right now







)


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (MK2 GTi)*

I just bought the stage II kit on Ebay for 2190 shipped to my door, turbo VR here we come... it ships sometime this week


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (MK2 GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK2 GTi* »_well for the stuff included in the kit your on the road. i used everything in the kit and just got mine chiped from eip the other day adn i dont need injectors. the car runs fine and dosent lean out with 12 psi.(spikes high cuz its so cold out here right now







)

Did you dyno it yet? If not, I would like to see what you get on the Dynojet. Shoot me an email and I'll hook you up a special deal for a few runs and print outs. 
-Rich


----------



## Benbuilt4u (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (eiprich)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eiprich* »_
Did you dyno it yet? If not, I would like to see what you get on the Dynojet. Shoot me an email and I'll hook you up a special deal for a few runs and print outs. 
-Rich


dyno it free for him. It would help sell some chips http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaGLXdriver (Oct 3, 2002)

I would take up the dyno discount deal if I wasnt in Colorado. HEHE..


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: (MK2 GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK2 GTi* »_well for the stuff included in the kit your on the road. i used everything in the kit and just got mine chiped from eip the other day adn i dont need injectors. the car runs fine and dosent lean out with 12 psi.(spikes high cuz its so cold out here right now







)

Your running 12 psi on stock compression with stock injectors ?????


----------



## JettaGLXdriver (Oct 3, 2002)

If so holy crap get away she's gonna blow.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (radgti8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *radgti8v* »_
Your running 12 psi on stock compression with stock injectors ?????









he can with soft timing and an FMU


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

Soft timing, It doesn't sound like he did anything like that and does the EIP chip pull it that much ? I'm running one with a FMU and I'm not gonna risk it 


_Modified by radgti8v at 5:45 AM 12-9-2003_


----------



## WOB VR6 T (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: (radgti8v)*

i have the copper headgasket... so the compression has been changed, stock injectors, mustang HP fuel pump.
Rich i wanted to dyno it the other day when i cam up there and picked up the chip but you guys were busy tuning a sponcered car you guys had in there.







i do want to dyno it to see some numbers but my only day off is sundays







if we can work somthing out that be great (thanks for tring to get me some free runs Ben ) but you know i dont have a problem with payin for somthing that needs to be done.


----------



## derrgti (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (J Dubya)*

Well what we did was welded in a flex pipe onto the downpipe, which is the best thing to do.. 
The kit is a good deal for the price, kevin had a problem with the blowoff valve originally which is why the head/headgasket had to be replaced.
He kept pushing 20psi I think and blew the headgasket.. once he got the new blowoff and fixed the gasket no probs.. Of course since the head was off might as well put a head spacer to keep the compression down and run more boost..
But all in all you can't beat it for the price, and now that he has had it tuned she runs pretty dam good. 
We lauhed at Kevin for buying it at first and didn't want to install it but it puts a smile onthe boys face so thats all that matters...


----------



## WOB VR6 T (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: (derrgti)*








see smiles from me.... only if you could see me now


----------



## WOB VR6 T (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: (MK2 GTi)*

DARRENEWEST.... 24v kits are avail at EASTSIDE motorsports in the BMORE area....


----------



## Tace Vangola (Apr 6, 2003)

What amount of boost can you run on a stock vr6 motor, what would you have to do to up the boost, to under or to 20psi


----------



## JettaGLXdriver (Oct 3, 2002)

I would say 11psi max intercooled with no compression reduction.
Some very fine tuning with like 8.5:1 compression, with all the proper air fuel well intercooled on 93 octain would prolly result in a top 17-18psi but that still a guess since i have not gotten mine up and running and am still learning allot.


----------



## Tommy K (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: (darrenewest)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Tace Vangola (Apr 6, 2003)

So basicly you can run the kit on a stock engine without a problem untill you get the chip upgrade. Is there a better headgasket to run on a vr6 with a turbo, as I am going to be replacing my headgasket soon and if I decide about going with this kit, which is most likely, then I want to make sure the setup is rock solid, or at least fairly solid.


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: (Tace Vangola)*

I wouldn't go running 11 psi on a stock VR6. As far as head gasket you could use a copper one to lower your compression.


----------



## JettaGLXdriver (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: (radgti8v)*

ok then dont run 11psi stay at like 9..
I am running the c2motorsports 8.5:1 head plate. Doesnt require having your head Oringed like copper one does and holds boost.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: Cheap VR6 turbo on ebay..what u thnk (joeZX6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joeZX6* »_i also wanted to add that that is the best wastegate placement ive seen on a cast manifold.....including HPA-motorsports 


Amen Joe, i love their tubular VR6 exaust mani. very unrestricted. Thats how all turbo mani's should be. not all box looking.


----------



## JettaGLXdriver (Oct 3, 2002)

yeah but the cast manifolds actually match up to what the head is doing..
cast ones are not like putting a round pipe up to a square hole.


----------



## :Jeremy: (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (MK2 GTi)*

only reason I didnt buy the kit to begin w/ is because the previous auctions said
4-6 weeks for delivery and that sounded excessive, I peiced my own together
intercooler - 250
T04e "P" trim .58 A/R- 550
Cartech FMU - 160
atp manifold - 395
greddy BOV - 160
tial Ex. wastegate - 230
atp hardware and oil lines - 100
eip chip - going to be 250 
piping/downpipe/and full exhaust will be fabricated 
I am at 2100 dollars w/ a chip and intercooler (all brand name)


----------



## mavric (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (v.vdubb)*

If i were to get the kit for my 92 vr6 raddo....what else would i need to get. Everything is stock right now, other then intake, GIAC chip, and exhaust. i plan to run around 7-8psi, and i was thinking 30# injectors and chip? Whats easiest/cheapest way to lower compression safley?


----------

